# Pump clinic recommendations -Cheshire/Manchester area



## Julia (Feb 11, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good pro-active pump clinic in Cheshire/Manchester area. 

I've seen this http://www.input.me.uk/alt-insulin-pumps/pump-clinics/ but just looking for your recommendations too.

I have lived here for 3 years now, but have kept my hospital care 175 miles away, where I previously lived for over 7 years. Can't praise my current hospital enough - they seem very forward thinking and I just had to mention a pump to get the ball rolling (sorry to people who have to fight!). I moved up here after I had been given a start date for my pump but before I actually got it, and they were happy for me to stay under their care. (Although DSN nearly had a fit after we went "live" on the pump and she said to take it easy for the rest of the day, but I said I was driving the 175 miles back home - I stopped a lot to test on that journey!)

Anyway, I wasn't sure whether I would be moving again, but it now looks like I'm staying put and a 350mile round trip to clinic seems rather excessive!!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Julia,
perhaps contact INPUT by email as they will have input so to speak of peoples experience.


----------



## suziepoo (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi - I used the clinic at the MRI since being diagnosed. Some of the staff there are not too good, but highly recommend the following staff:

pump DSN (she also has a pump herself which is a huge bonus)
N - DSN
Dr D - consultant.

Since moving to Scotland, pumpDSN has emailed to check if I've got funding sorted up here. When I mentioned the problems I was having, she's arranged for a year's supply of consumables to be sent to me. She's also suggested that if I have problems with my funding, she will get Dr D to write a letter of support for me!! I've always found him to be very understanding of my needle-phobia too!

Hopefully, I can get such good support up here (although looks like I'm going to have to change my consultant though!).

Good luck


----------

